# Round & Round



## sporeworld (Dec 8, 2010)

So, I've noticed in some of my plastic enclosures, my little buggers (pun intended) will circle the edges looking for a foothold, almost endlessly. Never turning towards the center where there are plenty of climbing surfaces. I've had a few nymphs that need me to fish them out and get them back on track (I am continually amazed that they survive in the wilderness).

The reason for my post: to alert newer peeps to put SOMETHING climbable on at least one outer surface. Not just for the mantids, but to get the feeders strolling in the right direction... the direction of the hungry mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2010)

I have taken to adding excelsior or screen to the sides of containers.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah - I knew YOU'D have a solution!

I had one cup that I just took my razor to - scratched it up on the inside so they could climb up it. Didn't think to just glue stuff. Doh!


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 8, 2010)

Some lines of hot glue would probably work wonders too. Or hot gluing paper towels or screening to the sides. (As previously suggested.)


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 8, 2010)

Glue! Another clever approach!

I've seen (and used) the papertowel method for shipping, but I hate obstructing my view on my enclosures.

Anyone else have suggestions...?


----------



## Bugsy Malone (Dec 8, 2010)

Small pinpricks along the sides and up to the top. Just small enough and close enough for the Mantid to get a hold on. You could add as many or little as you want and in any direction. Thats is if the cup is supple enough to allow a pin to prick it...if you know what i mean?


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 8, 2010)

Another great suggestion!


----------



## DannyN (Dec 19, 2010)

This is an old(ish) threadbut thought I'd Add some input. I buy acrylic cubes that are used for small reptiles and arachnids. To help make the walls easier to climb I heat up hot-glue, smear it on 3 sides of the cage, then press spagnum moss on it, it gives the cage a natural look, holds in humidity, and is great for climbing.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 20, 2010)

KSTBCR said:


> This is an old(ish) threadbut thought I'd Add some input. I buy acrylic cubes that are used for small reptiles and arachnids. To help make the walls easier to climb I heat up hot-glue, smear it on 3 sides of the cage, then press spagnum moss on it, it gives the cage a natural look, holds in humidity, and is great for climbing.


Sounds great. Any pics...?


----------



## DannyN (Dec 20, 2010)

Yea I'll upload some later today


----------



## DannyN (Dec 20, 2010)

Left to right are: Popa spurce, Rhombodera sp., Phyllocrania paradoxa

You may notice some mold growth (looks white and whispy) , but its typical, and will go away eventually, it happens alot when vivariums are just setting in. There are ventilation holes on the sides and one big one on top, I tried to get pics of the moss glued to the wall but this is the best I could do (theres only some on the back wall with these vivs,the mantids always hang out on the back wall because its also a little bushy) I also incorporated live plants, pothos and creeping fig, there are pots in there that have been covered with moss as well. Hope this helps!






Heres one of my chameleons that loves eyeing the mantids, thought I'd throw him in here since he's always so photogenic :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice looking enclosures, and chameleon.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! Simply stunning.

Kudos.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, its december, so I am going to nominate

* Round &amp; Round Insects dancing in endless circles*

as the best thread title of the year. And it points to a phenomenon that has been described/labelled before. I think that the reason that the "little buggers" take this "outside track" rout is that they are attempting to disperse, and this is the closest that they can come to it. Poor little mantids! :blink:


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 21, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, its december, so I am going to nominate
> 
> * Round &amp; Round Insects dancing in endless circles*
> 
> as the best thread title of the year. And it points to a phenomenon that has been described/labelled before. I think that the reason that the "little buggers" take this "outside track" rout is that they are attempting to disperse, and this is the closest that they can come to it. Poor little mantids! :blink:


Ha, ha! Was thinking maybe "Dances in Circles" might have been more alluring, but that works!

I just used the scratch-the-sides-with-a-razor technique on some containers tonight. Works like a charm!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 21, 2010)

I also just glue some little leaves around the back side of the container, they make their way to the top with them.


----------

